# How big a difference will I see?



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Between photos taken on a HTC Desire HD and something like a Nikon L820 bridge camera? I am considering something that is pretty much point and click that can deliver more clarity and definition of my automotive stuff so I have to tweak my phone settings (which I accept may well be a waste of time) or get a camera. The HTC has an 8mp lens in theory and I often use photobucket or Flikr for hosting.

If you're kind enough to reply to this post please don't baffle me with jargon!  Whilst I can follow the basics I do tend to cloud over a bit when it comes to things like exposure and shutter speeds :tumbleweed: 

I only need it to take nice, crisp photos of cars that are static.

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It all depends how you are going to view your images, if it's on a computer screen the difference may not be that noticeable, if you are looking to reproduce large prints then a difference maybe more prominent.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Purely web based, so either on a laptop screen or Smart TV. I'm aware of potential limitations on a bloody great LCD display and can live with that. Is there a particular thing that I should be comparing with cameras as I understand that the MP rating isn't the be all and end all?


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

If your mainly using it for cars you need something that's easy to select where you're focussing. Check for the closest focusing distance for capturing paint defects or flake pop, or if the whole car is in the display/viewfinder and you want to capture the beading on the bonnet are typical examples.
The biggest difference is going to be something 'WYSIWYG' - what you see is what you get. So as you change the zoom or focus you can clearly see the difference in the display/viewfinder.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I actually think you will see quite a lot of difference, forget the resolution for a minute, the most important part of any camera are the optics, that's why some lenses cost many thousands of pounds and why we are prepared to buy them, lenses make the difference!

In your instance going to a reputable company like Nikon with world class optics will undoubtedly give you a clearer sharper image that is true to the original than any phone camera can provide. (and that's coming from the arch rival to all Nikons a Canon user lol)


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

I had a feeling that resolution was barking up the wrong tree. I've found a few cheap Nikon's and Fuji's etc that will no doubt be a big step forwards.

Thanks to all  Excellent feedback as always.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I think the biggest difference will be you can freely adjust settings on the camera,some with have manual modes also.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

"I do tend to cloud over a bit when it comes to things like exposure and shutter speeds"

Don't let this daunt you, it's not as difficult to grasp as some may think, the relationship between, aperture, shutter and light is key to every form of photography regardless of the tools used. It's a bit like riding a bike, once it clicks in you'll never forget it and your results will be rewarding.:thumb:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

It's not that I find it daunting at all, more that I find it a bit boring (sorry). Whilst I accept that I may well get into this in time, I thoroughly enjoy the ability to pick something up and use it as opposed to fannying around introducing yet another layer of trial and error into my life!
I am aiming to simplify things if at all possible so please excuse my ignorance  I have several friends who are photographers and their passion disables their ability to 'dumb down' to the simplistic need for a camera to simply take clear photos with no fuss. I don't need the camera to do anything other than have a reasonable battery life so I don't get dropped in it whilst working, it needs to be able to focus clearly on small details and, of course, take photos that are the scale of a large RV or smaller.

So, can the guru's on here perhaps guide a Luddite like me through the pro's and con's of the camera's linked here?

http://www.tesco.com/direct/nikon-c...screen/650-5879.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=650-5879

http://www.tesco.com/direct/fuji-fi...p-30x-optical-zoom-3-inch-screen/413-7120.prd

Thanks again for those kind enough and patient enough to try and help me


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

The Fuji all day long.

Can use it as a point and shoot in automatic mode and learn to use it properly in manual mode aswell.

With the nikon i fear your paying more for the 3D functionality


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Good price aswell! I learnt photography on a fuji bridge camera!


----------

